# Anyone have a very faint line at 14 dpo? Update: bottom of pg1



## bookworm0901

Hey ladies. I tested at 12 dpo and bfn. I tested again the day AF was due (yesterday) and got an extremely faint line on a dollar store test. I tested again 4 hours later with a frer and got a very faint positive. 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/96564353-B1FB-40CA-8E4E-C60EFDEEDD8C-271-0000001D7327BC6E_zpse54a3e3f.jpg

I'm a little nervous because with my son, I had a positive at 8 dpo and a glaring dark line by 14 dpo. Anyone else have a faint line the day AF was due and went on to have a normal pregnancy? The only relief I have right now is that I already missed AF. 

I only have 1 frer left and I'm going to use it tomorrow and pray for a dark line!


----------



## syrlatc

hmm.. can't really help you on that.. sorry hun.... I had positive at 9dpo and by 14dpo my line was blaring, so I'm not much help... are you sure on your ovulation date? I know that it's not wise to compare pregnancies, but my friend didn't have a nice positive line until way after she missed her period. 

good luck!! xoxo


----------



## bookworm0901

Thank you! Hearing other success stories makes me feel a bit better. :) 

I actually am not sure of my ov date, I tried to be more laidback this time around. With my son I was a crazy person and super obsessive. :haha: I wanted this time to be stress free but now I'm stressing about my lines! :dohh:


----------



## tl5953

I'm 9+1 now and I didn't get a faint bfp on free until 17 dpo


----------



## Nina83

I only got a clear (not dark) second line at 15 DPO. Previous all lines were blurry or "maybe not there".
My previous pregnancy, which ended in MMC, I got a BFP at 10 DPO. So who knows, I don't think that's what matters.


----------



## liz1985

Yes I got faint lines. I'm not sure how many dpo I was as I didn't chart or anything. But with DS I had a blaring dark line a week before I even missed my period and this time I was still unsure when I was already late. My pregnancy is going good so far, I'm 10.5 weeks and I've seen and heard the heartbeat. Try not to worry, a line is a line as they say! Retest in a few days and I'm sure it will get darker. X


----------



## bookworm0901

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Lyndzo

Congrats on the BFP!

Some women just take longer for the HCG to show up. I wouldn't worry, the line is there :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

I had SUPER dark lines with my son at 12dpo, this pregnancy I tested the day my period was due and my line was fainter than that. My scan showed that I did infact ovulate late and was put back 8 days! But baby is growing and I hear a heart beat of 170 every day on my home Doppler!


----------



## bookworm0901

Update:

Tested this AM and the line is only a tiny bit darker. :( 

The top is from June 19 and the bottom is from June 21. I thought it would be significantly darker with a day in between. :( not sure where to go from here, I'm out of tests. 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/A390C8CF-5A2D-46E3-9FBB-5E5925C22636-2051-00000230B860D8D6_zps1ef46132.jpg


----------



## happigail

I'm in the same situation exactly. My Tests look exactly the same as yours and I'm stressed out too. What's helped me is 2 of my closest friends didn't even get a positive until a week late and both have their babies. I'm just leaving well alone now, I won't buy more tests. What will be will be and I worry I'd be misdiagnosed if I went to epu, in case I ovulated late.


----------



## Tina_TTC2

bookworm0901 said:


> Update:
> 
> Tested this AM and the line is only a tiny bit darker. :(
> 
> The top is from June 19 and the bottom is from June 21. I thought it would be significantly darker with a day in between. :( not sure where to go from here, I'm out of tests.
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/A390C8CF-5A2D-46E3-9FBB-5E5925C22636-2051-00000230B860D8D6_zps1ef46132.jpg

can you wait maybe 3 days and get another FRER? That, or go to the dollar store and buy like 10 of them - but DON'T expect to see the lines on those as quickly. you may not see a line at all if not as sensitive - the advantage is you can test every day and see if a line appears and/or gets darker, and it's cheaper than a FRER if that is an issue. Just don't compare 2 different kinds of tests to each other. Good luck!


----------



## bookworm0901

Thanks ladies. I'm torn about what to do. Part of me wants to poas constantly and part of me wants to just forget it and pray for the best. I took a new pic of the tests in better light that actually makes me feel better but still not great tbh. 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/Ashleigh_Smith8412/D01B8738-66B9-42B6-9957-85078C90F826-2124-0000023D5DF1DBDE_zpscfde05a6.jpg


----------



## Nina83

I definitely see a difference! Don't forget that HCG doubles every 48-ish hours. And at this point it's low! So don't worry, it will get darker!
I stopped testing after a faint positive and AF was late, it's just extra stress. Congratulations!


----------



## BubbleGum12

took my 1st pregnancy test after a day of missing my period, line came our faint, so I waited 3 days, took another one 3 days later. andddd there it was! a dark line! Even so, I still confirmed with my doc, and after a u/s it was confirmed.

So, relax! you are definitely pregnant, but clearly you are barely starting.


----------



## Moom7900

I wouldn't be too concerned, the second test is definitely darker, and as PP said, at this point your hcg is low and it can take 48-72 hours to double :) 
Plus you may have ovulated later than you thought - I got my bfp at what I thought was 17dpo, going off a positive opk, yet my scan put me back around a week, and my lovely little Rosanna has grown in line with that give or take a day or two since then!
Try not to read too much into it, I worried myself with darkness of lines etc, and everything's going well. Congrats!! 
xxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## LisK

That second test is definitely darker and that's great for only 24 hours! You are only supposed to compare tests every TWO days, so the fact that it is clearly darker after only one day is a good sign!


----------



## georgebaby1

in my last pregnancy i used the clearblue digital with conception indicator as that measures hormone i did a test when i missed af then another about 8 days after to see if it said i was further along.


----------



## Tina_TTC2

Agree wwith the previous posters, this pic definitely shows more definition and progression!! Don't worry, there is very little difference between tests over 24 or even 48 hours! Uually, if you do progression, you can really see it over the course of a week or more. Sometimes the changes are so subtle in 4 or 48 hours, you think they are almost not there. That siad, this looks AWESOME. I don't think you need to worry


----------



## Notapenguin

I tested at 14dpo and got negative on a cheapie and a clear blue digital, tested the next day, got a positive but was sooo faint. It's been four days now and it's only now as dark as your second one despite me getting a positive at 8dpo with my DD and the line getting darker daily then.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Your test look great to me. Mine was slow at getting darker the first couple days cause my first test was so light. Id out money on that you ovulated late


----------



## Itsychik

I took my first tests at 11 and 12 DPO and got faint lines. I took another one this morning (21 DPO) just for fun, and the line was REALLY dark, definitely darker than the control line.

I also heard that hcg doubles every 48-hours, so I wouldn't worry that the first couple of tests were light :flower:

Congrats!


----------

